# how do you keep the plants down in stingray tank



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

how


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

AUDIOSLAVED said:


> how


Tie a suction cup on the bottom or something


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I don't think Rays and plants are the best combination imaginable, but maybe weighing down the roots of the plants with rocks or drift wood may help?


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

Sandwich the roots between some pebbles or drift wood.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

get a few of those leadweights. they sell em at petsmart and petco.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Plant them on the sides of the tank or don't use them period. Choose plants with good root systems like crypts and swords.


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

dont rays like to bury them selves in the sand?
so why would you even have anything on the bottom? just get floating plants if any. cause the ray will just dig them up. thats what they do.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Get yourself a couple pieces of driftwood. Position them off to the sides so they're not in the rays' swimming/burrying area. Then invest in plants such as anubias and javafern which can be attached/grown on the driftwood and voila.

I helped a customer of mine at the store I work at with this problem. This was my suggestion. She's now done it in her 200-whatever gallon tank she has her rays in and she's happy as can be with the look. She has three types of anubias, the two standard java ferns (reg and lace), and java moss attached to some gorgeous pieces of mopani.

She also took my suggestion to try using a couple of terracotta pots with plant-specific substrate in them for some swords and vals. Apparently this worked too as she got bigger pots and so the tops were above the sand line.

Ray tanks generally aren't that planted, though... The more stuff you put in there the more you take away from their available space.


----------

